# My 1992 R32



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Picked this up a year past in February and loved every minute. Kept the mods very simple so far, I dont plan on lowering or anything because I like the drivability and the early 90s ride height 

Mods 

Apexi induction kit
Greddy intercooler hard pipe kit
Decat
R33 front Calipers with DBA discs
Custom backbox ( To replace the r34 one that it arrived with ) 
Carbon slam panel

These are some pics from the last two weekends from some photographers. More on my instagram - stu_b_32








Thanks.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

I am sure it's very safe over speedbumps


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

A lot of changes since my last update on this thread - although the ride hugely remains the same...

I am looking to start documenting work on the car from now on - I have put together my first ever video, excuse the edit I hope to get better.




Please let me know what you think and hopefully enjoy!

PFA


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

You ain't boring us at all lad! 👍

More on both please  can't wait to show my best mate the SR20DET powered Anglia as he is currently doing a Mk1 Escort running a C20XE on throttle bodies


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

MeisterR suspension works well on them when time comes to change. Replace all your bushes for good new ones whilst you are at it. Many are gone or near gone after 30 years!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you!
I will do a full video on the anglia shortly - will hopefully be good fun this year!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Subscribed!!

I love R32 blogs on YouTube, _(but not the type with over excitable US kids 'stoked' to be going for 1000+bhp  )._


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

If we ever thought the R32 could do with a coffee holder...




My spin on the solution!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

A look under the sills 6 years after it landed in from Japan!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Under the car again - looks like a fix needed at the jacking points!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Noticed the remainder of this sticker on my rear shocks today - are these original does anyone know?


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

The original suspension has/had GTR logo on them 👍


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Really enjoying this thread, ekjim thanks. Thumbs up from me on the videos too 👍


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Really interesting videos. Yes to badge and sub-frame.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

If REALLY keen, you can get some billet subframes from Australia........
Change ALL the bushes if stripping rear subframe down.
MeisterR suspension is very good.
Yes to GTR badge.
The jack points do tend to get crushed. Usually because you get a puncture when it's dark, cold and wet........


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!

I like the badge back on as well!

Another upload tonight - new radiator mounts included!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Slam panel always worth having.
Not sure if the radiator mount rad holes need a rubber grommet on them, one like you use for putting on firewalls for wiring. Rad should be sat on rubber mounts at bottom, clamping at top can potentially cause issues from movement, or lack of.
If still fiddling, the top turbo pipe if you put a "splitter" in it, it helps the turbos work more efficiently and I think gives you a little more power. Do a search on forum, can get polished or ceramic coated (in a colour!!) if really keen.
If not done, consider having injectors cleaned and balanced, they are old!


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I think atco is referring to the OEM twin turbo top pipe, you can have a plate welded in to reduce turbo shuffle. I've had one of mine split welded and powder coated black.

Keep them coming amigo 👍😁


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Radiator mount and carbon panel look great. I'm In an R35 but seriously contemplating getting an R32, they are great cars aren't they?!


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I own both an R32 and R35 @SKNAM, and I know @matty32 has aswell as some others on here

Awesome cars, was a game changer for me when I got my first 32. 
To put it simply, the cool kids own 32's, so be a cool kid, get a 32 😁


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

I love the 32 as well - been great so far!

There will hopefully be plenty happening to keep the videos coming!

The injectors look worse than they are - I only had them re checked about 500 miles ago, I need to do an update with a quick spec list soon. Currently just shy of 500bhp which is perfect (for now)

Thanks again for the comments


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Welding piece in complete & a few other updates


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

4wdnoob said:


> I own both an R32 and R35 @SKNAM, and I know @matty32 has aswell as some others on here
> 
> Awesome cars, was a game changer for me when I got my first 32.
> To put it simply, the cool kids own 32's, so be a cool kid, get a 32 😁


not sure if I would undergo my32 journey again, despite how it turned out

you got to be digging deep these days & just the non available parts etc


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Good comparison against highly tuned MK7 golf - can’t confirm if manual or dsg though!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Takingon a bit of maintenance myself and I’m starting to wish I hadn’t 😂


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

This will hopefully be back on the road shortly


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

I’m hoping to be on the road next week to allow for some better videos but this was the last of the underside stuff


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Out a drive! 

Being an imposter at a hot rod coffee morning


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Took the car along to a meet yesterday!
No other skylines apart from mine and an immaculate nur spec!


----------



## mrbachuck (Aug 28, 2021)

ekjim said:


>


Just wanted to say that this color looks fantastic. Stunning car


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

mrbachuck said:


> Just wanted to say that this color looks fantastic. Stunning car


 Thank you!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Got the car back to the quarter mile and ran another PB - really chuffed!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Got the car back out again at the weekend!

Think this will be last one of the year now!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Extremely close drag race against Toyota starlet!
Maybe not the best result for the GTR


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

ekjim said:


> Extremely close drag race against Toyota starlet!
> Maybe not the best result for the GTR


Why did you let off?!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

At least I win this one but have to chase!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

So I have taken a bit of a dive head first into the plenum removal!
Looking for some advice now on what to do next? Do I maintain and stick with three throttle bodies and standard set up or do I replace with aftermarket?


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi guys, 

Kind of turning into more of a project thread recently but I got the car running again and back on the road - just some teething issues left before we are completely ready.


----------



## Bush (Jan 12, 2020)

Really enjoying your videos. Are you going to video it, when you get it dyno'd?


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Bush said:


> Really enjoying your videos. Are you going to video it, when you get it dyno'd?


Thank you! Yes I will do, I’m hoping it will be in July! 

Still sorting out the idle issue!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

So the next update isn’t a good one! 

Might have to move this thread to projects to cover the rebuild!


----------



## Bush (Jan 12, 2020)

ekjim said:


> So the next update isn’t a good one!
> 
> Might have to move this thread to projects to cover the rebuild!


That's sucks pal.

On a positive note though, it's a good excuse to go all out and build a beast of an engine!


----------

